# BIG SKYLINE IMPORTATION UPDATE!! (for those who care)



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

Well guys as of today, things have started rolling for process that I told everyone I was going to start. This morning, everything was finalized for the 1st step of becoming an RI for the Skylines!!

I created a company called Hancock Importation Services, LLC. It was registered this morning in the state of Colorado and the state of Oregon. I have purchased Skyline Revolution as my business name in both states and purchased my domain this afternoon. www.skylinerevolution.com will be the new website for the company. I have entered into negotations with a company that has a legal form of the confidentiality grant that Motorex obtained and supplied to them, so hopefully when I get home in a month I will have the structural mod information in hand. My father has located a shop location in my home town area in Oregon, with all the required equipment set by NHTSA for getting the RI permit. It has the storage ability for 8 cars and 2 shop bays. Its located down town with a get locations for visiblity. As of Monday the 30th of May I will have a contract the Garage Defend out of China to get exclusive rights from their company for importing as many skylines as I can handle. They can supply all years and models, these guys have a TON of cars. I purchased another 2 cars yesterday, a 1995 GTR and a US legal/titled 1996 GTR. So things are moving along nicely, the web page probably wont be up for a few weeks because I have to decide on a format and have my sister design it for me. She is a web designer!! I will keep you guys informed about how this situation progresses!!

Need a bit of help on a Skyline model, can anyone tell me the major differences between a GTS, GTS-t, and a GTS25t? I have been looking all over the place for info on that and cant find it anywhere?? The 1st car I am bringing over is a 1996 GTS so I was wondering what the deal is with the model tags? Let me know thanks!!


----------



## godspeed (Feb 15, 2005)

**

Too bad they're so expensive 

In any case, good luck, or better yet, success with your project.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

Dude thats awesome. You should try and get in some old school Skylines too. We all love a classic. 4 door Skylines wouldnt be too bad either.


----------



## AK47 (May 28, 2005)

*Great!!!*

Hey thats great to hear about your business. Just a suggestion to you if I were running this business I would be getting top notch Skylines from FreedR or ZELE-international because those Skylines meet high inspection criteria to be sold at these places and the prices are reasonable. The place you are going through are usually repos or dealer trade ins with too high of miles or some other issue that is why the dealer cant sell them on their lot in Japan so they send them over to outlets like the one you are talking about.

By the way I do old car restorations so if you ever want to work out a trade for a classic chevy or musclecar let me know. When I get my Skyline I am going all out and getting a Nismo R34 like the one on ZELE's website when you click on "complete car" button.

Also an FYI 4 door skylines cant pass US spec crash testing so they cant federally be here.


----------



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

AK47 post some websites for me too look at for those other companies, even though I dont think I will move away from Garage Defend I would always like to have my options open to me.


----------



## yUkiO (Feb 20, 2005)

96skylineguy said:


> Need a bit of help on a Skyline model, can anyone tell me the major differences between a GTS, GTS-t, and a GTS25t? I have been looking all over the place for info on that and cant find it anywhere?? The 1st car I am bringing over is a 1996 GTS so I was wondering what the deal is with the model tags? Let me know thanks!!


GTS, non turbo RWD
GTS-t (for a 32), RB20DET RWD
GTS-t (for a 33), RB25DET RWD
GTS25t (for a 32), RB25DET RWD
GTS-4(32), RB20DET AWD 

R33's turbo cars never released an RB20DET so its all RB25.


----------



## AK47 (May 28, 2005)

*Links.*

http://www.freed.gr.jp/
Freed is the first link
http://www.zele-international.com/
Zele is the place of all places to buy a Skyline direct from Japan.


----------



## swing (May 2, 2005)

AK47 said:


> Hey thats great to hear about your business. Just a suggestion to you if I were running this business I would be getting top notch Skylines from FreedR or ZELE-international because those Skylines meet high inspection criteria to be sold at these places and the prices are reasonable. The place you are going through are usually repos or dealer trade ins with too high of miles or some other issue that is why the dealer cant sell them on their lot in Japan so they send them over to outlets like the one you are talking about.
> 
> By the way I do old car restorations so if you ever want to work out a trade for a classic chevy or musclecar let me know. When I get my Skyline I am going all out and getting a Nismo R34 like the one on ZELE's website when you click on "complete car" button.
> 
> Also an FYI 4 door skylines cant pass US spec crash testing so they cant federally be here.




Just wonder how you can tell Skylines from FreedR or ZELE-international are top notch?? Did you get one from either of them ? 
If so, could you share some pictures and details with us like 96skylineguy ?

Not sure about the condition, but the cars selling on FreedR or ZELE-international are all way overpriced for me. 
I would say you are too naive to believe that there are a single dealer not doing the same thing "repos or dealer trade ins". 
They are all the same yet I don't mean it's a bad thing. Sometimes you could still pick up good deal from them.


----------



## swing (May 2, 2005)

yUkiO said:


> GTS, non turbo RWD
> GTS-t (for a 32), RB20DET RWD
> GTS-t (for a 33), RB25DET RWD
> GTS25t (for a 32), RB25DET RWD
> ...



FYI, some R33 GTS comes with RB20 engine. Chassis code HR33


----------



## AK47 (May 28, 2005)

swing said:


> Just wonder how you can tell Skylines from FreedR or ZELE-international are top notch?? Did you get one from either of them ?
> If so, could you share some pictures and details with us like 96skylineguy ?
> 
> Not sure about the condition, but the cars selling on FreedR or ZELE-international are all way overpriced for me.
> ...


Cars have to meet certain standards and inspections to be sold at certain dealerships and if you translate the pages they talk about how all their skylines are all under a certain mileage and well documented from the dealerships. Like dealerships in the USA for some cars to be sold as quality preowned cars they have to pass and meet certain standards. By the way I believe ZELE is owned by NISMO. I would only buy a car that was well documented from either a Nissan dealer preowned from Japan or a quality third party dealer like ZELE. Yes I have personally seen a few of these Skylines from both of these places when I make my trip to Japan every other year or so. You could say I have been there but what do I know??


----------



## BigBlueR32 (Sep 29, 2004)

RB: inline 6
##: engine capacity
D: dual overhead cams 
E: Electronic fuel injection
T: Turbo
TT: Twin Turbo

R32

GXi CA18i garbage RWD :loser: 
GTE RB20E non turbo RWD
GTS RB20DE non turbo RWD
GTS-t RB20DET RWD
GTS-4 RB20DET 4WD
GTS25 RB25DE Non turbo RWD
GTS25-t RB25DET RWD
GTR RB26DETT Twin Turbo4WD

R33

GTE RB20E Non turbo RWD
GTS RB25DE Non Turbo RWD
GTS-t RB25DET RWD (Better engine then the R32 model)
GTS-4 RB25DE 4WD (non turbo so GTR's didn't have competetion)
GTR RB26DETT Twin Turbo 4WD

R34

GTE RB20E non turbo RWD
GTS RB25DE non turbo RWD
GTS-4 RB25DE non turbo 4WD
GTT RB25DET Neo Turbo RWD
GTR RB26DETT Twin Turbo 4WD

thats about all I can think of off the top of my head.. :thumbup:


----------



## swing (May 2, 2005)

AK47 said:


> Cars have to meet certain standards and inspections to be sold at certain dealerships and if you translate the pages they talk about how all their skylines are all under a certain mileage and well documented from the dealerships. Like dealerships in the USA for some cars to be sold as quality preowned cars they have to pass and meet certain standards. By the way I believe ZELE is owned by NISMO. I would only buy a car that was well documented from either a Nissan dealer preowned from Japan or a quality third party dealer like ZELE. Yes I have personally seen a few of these Skylines from both of these places when I make my trip to Japan every other year or so. You could say I have been there but what do I know??




I was thinking that you give votes for these two company because you have dealt with them in person and satisfied. 
But seems like you just took their words of advertisement as is.
For me, I still would not consider them as top notch or any better than other regular dealership in Japan.


----------



## AK47 (May 28, 2005)

swing said:


> I was thinking that you give votes for these two company because you have dealt with them in person and satisfied.
> But seems like you just took their words of advertisement as is.
> For me, I still would not consider them as top notch or any better than other regular dealership in Japan.


Thats what I said. I would buy the car from a Japanese Nissan dealer that sells quality preowned cars or the two places I mentioned as opposed to an auction house or wholesale dealer that will sell a car that has higher miles or has poor or no records. By the way I have personally been to ZELE and the cars and service is top notch and they are the place to get a Nismo tuned GTRs since as the website says Nismo Car Factory's Dealership... The Nismo factory is actually right down the street. But if you are getting a Skyline to totally mod out and redo yourself or if you are just cheap and trying to save a buck go through an auction house there are tons of deals to be had. I only buy preowned vehicles with low miles and well kept records such as maintance and proof of no accidents. I recommend to anyone to do the same if you are going to spend 30k+ on a car because you will spend more in the end not doing the homework on your car. But all that doesnt matter if you are doing a race car as long as the frame is straight.


----------



## swing (May 2, 2005)

AK47 said:


> Thats what I said. I would buy the car from a Japanese Nissan dealer that sells quality preowned cars or the two places I mentioned as opposed to an auction house or wholesale dealer that will sell a car that has higher miles or has poor or no records. By the way I have personally been to ZELE and the cars and service is top notch and they are the place to get a Nismo tuned GTRs since as the website says Nismo Car Factory's Dealership... The Nismo factory is actually right down the street. But if you are getting a Skyline to totally mod out and redo yourself or if you are just cheap and trying to save a buck go through an auction house there are tons of deals to be had. I only buy preowned vehicles with low miles and well kept records such as maintance and proof of no accidents. I recommend to anyone to do the same if you are going to spend 30k+ on a car because you will spend more in the end not doing the homework on your car. But all that doesnt matter if you are doing a race car as long as the frame is straight.


I think you have overrated the two places.
Neither of the two places you mentioned is a Nissan dealer and I don't see they have any superiority or difference over other local dealer. 

I understand ZELE as a regular dealer slammed with a brand name Nismo which doesn't mean anything like they would sell better quality used cars.

If you telling me that you actually bought one from them and satisfied, it would be another story.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Okay.. put it this way.. in English terms that even the simple-minded can understand.

Would you rather buy a 98 Corvette in MINT condition with 15,000 miles and all service records from a high performance specialty shop that has inspected the car completely and given it their stamp of approval..

OR..

Would you rather go to "Billy Bob's Discount Autos by the river" and pick up a 98 Vette with "somewhere around 35-45,000 miles" (likely a rolled-back odometer or just flat out lies), no maintenance history, and a dodgy dealer that would hide the fact the car was rear-ended and had shoddy repair work done on it. you're 5,000 miles away and can't see the car in person, so you have to trust their word.

Do you trust the scummy used-car salesman selling "discount autos" he picked up at auction or the dealership that works with the big boys and has a reputation for quality cars?


Not sure about you, but I know where I'd go.
And of course I'm not saying anything good or bad about and of the places mentioned above... but I would rather take the word of someone that's been there and seen the cars on the lot than hoping I get a decent car when it gets here... Reputation goes a LONG way when you're dealing in this kind of business...


----------



## AK47 (May 28, 2005)

Thank you!
Very well put Matt.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

id rather go to Billy Bob's Discount Autos by the river... i always trust people like that...


----------



## AK47 (May 28, 2005)

Chuck said:


> id rather go to Billy Bob's Discount Autos by the river... i always trust people like that...


I like Naked Ned's Nismo Nissans myself its actually next to the creek.
:cheers:


----------



## swing (May 2, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> Okay.. put it this way.. in English terms that even the simple-minded can understand.
> 
> Would you rather buy a 98 Corvette in MINT condition with 15,000 miles and all service records from a high performance specialty shop that has inspected the car completely and given it their stamp of approval..
> 
> ...



Would you want me to pull your leg or arm off ? :loser: 
I got you, I was just saying AK47 overrated the two mentioned places.
I just don't see they are any difference compare to other local dealer.
All cars selling in dealership can be very good looking but unless you bought one from them yourself and satisfied, you shouldn't make any top notch alike comment moreover recommend it to other buyer.


----------



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

Holy crap, well let me throw my 2 cents back into this mix. I HAVE BEEN TO JAPAN within the las 3 months, and I HAVE BEEN to China in the last 3 months. I HAVE BEEN to Garage Defend's lots in both countries, the one in Japan is new and not public knowledge yet. The 2 owner's have having differences. All the cars I have seen on the lots are in prime condition, with less then 36000k miles on them, although some are pretty close like mine 35979 miles. They are not repo's or dealership used cars to my knowledge, and they have very well maintained documents. Hell the documentation on my car goes all the way back to its 1st oil change. So I dont know about the other 2 companies but I did my homework and went to a few shops before I decided to go with Garage Defend. I will check out the other 2 sites today because I have not been in the office to get emails the last few days. With my partnership with Garage Defend I am getting my Skylines for an awesome price as long as I buy 3 or more at a time. I dont see that being a problems and I will TRY and pass that savings on to whomever buys them.


----------



## Gtrluster (Jul 21, 2006)

*Updates!*

Any updates on this supposed business? Are you going to crash test some r34's to get the safety data? Updates please!!!


----------



## swing (May 2, 2005)

Gtrluster said:


> Any updates on this supposed business? Are you going to crash test some r34's to get the safety data? Updates please!!!


It's a no go according to 96skylineguy: http://www.nissanforums.com/1122720-post27.html


----------

